# CDH - Corridor Resources



## toad (Mar 15, 2017)

I have quite a few of these stocks. Bought in at .83/share. Then they dropped to .42 to .60/share for the last couple yrs.
They have shot up to .75/share the last few days but I cant find any info why.
If anyone has any info or advice, I'd be happy to here it.

Thanks.


----------



## kac147 (Jan 12, 2018)

Usually, penny stocks are not recommended but I have performed a financial analysis on CDH for your information.

The major reason the price dropped to 0.42-0.60 per share for the last couple years because their revenues were decreasing and they got negative EPS for most of the time. They also had negative margin for some years. From both growth & value point of views, CDH is overvalued and unstable that causes the reluctant for mid-long term investors and institutions owning the shares for return.

Even though its financial in 2017 got improved, no one can guarantee that the improvement and growth will be sustainable. This is just my opinion.


----------

